

Apple rises iPhone 5 price to 899€ (+32%) - kornnflake

http://store.apple.com/de/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone
======
sbuk
At least 20% of that are sales taxes. The rest covers import duties, local
logistics and distribution, local marketing and other local costs and taxes.

